# Budgie Swapped By Pet Shop..Please Read.



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Please can everyone read and spread the word.
Thanks x
link: http://www.real-fix.com/bizarre/did...e-for-an-imposter-while-owner-was-on-holiday/

link: https://m.facebook.com/groups/98198...notif&notif_t=group_comment&actorid=615569251


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

REWARD OFFERED.
LINK:http://www.onemk.co.uk/news/weird/2...-replace-her-missing-budgie-250920150035.html


----------

